# Sunday Grilling



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Smoked up a batch of Jamaican jerk ribs with pineapple BBQ sauce, Caribbean slaw, and grilled corn with habanero-lime butter.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks good man.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

i need to try that. looks good


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's the rib recipe.

http://www.bbqu.net/season1/102_4.html

I change it up a bit in that I let them marinade overnight then again for another couple hours once I dry rub them the day of cooking. I also cook a bit lower at 300 for a bit longer than 2 1/2 hours.

This time I cooked for 1 hour and left alone, then began basting for 1 hour, then placed in the drip pan and wrapped for the last 1-1 1/2 hours.

Turned out perfect


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

*carribean slaw*

k it all looked good ,,,slaw an butter recipe please,,,,,,


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good.. Sure would like to see a pic of the happy Aggie eating that delicious Q //..lol


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

el trout said:


> k it all looked good ,,,slaw an butter recipe please,,,,,,


These both came out of a Caribbean cookbook I have at home. I'll dig it up this evening and post them up for you tonight.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Whoop !

That looks great


----------

